# Best way to stack images in Photoshop?



## phnoob (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm doing macro photography and need to do focus stacking. I'm trying to determine the best way  to stack images in PS, but there seems to be a lot of conflicting  information out there. I've been reading tutorials on focus stacking in Photoshop and have successfully stacked images two different ways: 

Way # 1

file -> scripts -> load files into stack
edit->auto-align layers
edit->auto-blend layers (stack images, seamless tones and colors)

Way # 2

file -> automate -> photomerge (uncheck blend images together)
edit->auto-blend layers (stack images, seamless tones and colors)

The second way produces a better result, IMHO. Is that the best way to stack images in PS?


Thanks for your advice


----------



## KmH (Sep 21, 2012)

Which Photoshop? The current pro grade is Photoshop 13 (CS 6)


----------



## phnoob (Sep 22, 2012)

CS5, but I've been considering purchasing CS6 (I'm a student so it's not  too expensive..). I'm guessing in this regard there isn't much  difference between CS5 & CS6, however.


----------

